# Potato salad bombed



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

oh boy, my potatoe salad directions said cook until tender but firm. They seemed tender but firm. Now that it's ALL mixed with the mayo and other stuff - I taste it and there are Certainly FIRM. I also didn't cut the potatoe pieces small enough. I don't think it's going to be a big hit at tomorrows cookout. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I'm not making it all over again. I would say there cooked, but a bit too firm for my taste when it comes to potatoe salad. I knew I should of cooked them to they were very soft like I do most of my potatoes. They are red potatoes.


----------



## oneoffour (Jul 6, 2007)

I have done the red potatoes whole boiled them and then cut them up. I have done them cut up first and then boiled. I've done a blend of yellow skin and red (yukon gold and cheiftan). I find I always poke them with a kitchen fork or skewr that parts with no resistence and then that is done not by a timer


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2007)

Next time make sure that they are done before you make up the salad.  And remember that they do have to be somewhat firm or your salad will disintegrate (though some people like it that way).

Keep trying and you'll get it right soon.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

I had poked a fork through a bunch of them and the fork went right through the potatoe. It seemed like it was done to me. but now they seem firm. maybe people will like it after all.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2007)

Firm is OK by me but CRUNCHY is not.  I bet it will be fine!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 6, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Next time make sure that they are done before you make up the salad...Keep trying and you'll get it right soon.


 
I agree w JM.  The fork may go thru, but that doesn't mean it's done/cooked thru.  Taste it.  If the potatoes taste raw, dump it. It took me a little trial and error to get pasta just right, when I first started cooking.  The key, for me is, taste as you go along.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 6, 2007)

It's happened to me several times.  I find there's a fine line between undercooked, perfectly cooked, and mush.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm afriad that SOME of the potatoes taste a "LITTLE" crunchy. and some taste just fine. 

Should I really toss the entire thing?


----------



## QSis (Jul 6, 2007)

How about if legend tries to nuke the potato salad now?

Think that would work? I would try it, if it were me.

Lee


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> How about if legend tries to nuke the potato salad now?
> 
> Think that would work? I would try it, if it were me.
> 
> Lee



For how long do you think? and than put it back in the refrigerator to get cold again.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 6, 2007)

"How about if legend tries to nuke the potato salad now"

I would think the mayo would break, no?


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

it's hannaford version of creamy salad dressing. It's in the mayo section. I think it might be like miracle whip, but not sure.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 6, 2007)

Basic cooking rule 101: ALWAYS taste your food as you go, no only for flavor but for texture.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

The potatoes were a smidge away from being done. So I took the entire bowl and nuked it. I hit the potatoe button. I think it cooked for about 7 minutes or less maybe. I took a bite out of a BIG potatoe and it was perfect. I ended up mixing it and putting it back in the refrigerator. Not sure if I really see any harm in doing this.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 6, 2007)

I am skeptical about the nuke option, but why not take a little bit and give it a go?

The worst that happens is you have wasted a fraction of your salad.


----------



## Dove (Jul 6, 2007)

*My husbands family always makes potato salad ...the only didfference is they mash the potatoes. the flavor goes all the way through the potato. Paul hated to bite into a potato and find the inside plain..no flavor.Maybe it is a southern thing..*


----------



## QSis (Jul 6, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> The potatoes were a smidge away from being done. So I took the entire bowl and nuked it. I hit the potatoe button. I think it cooked for about 7 minutes or less maybe. I took a bite out of a BIG potatoe and it was perfect. I ended up mixing it and putting it back in the refrigerator. Not sure if I really see any harm in doing this.


 
Me either!  I'm glad it worked out for you!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sure it will be just fine!  I have a feeling nuking worked just fine.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 8, 2007)

"*.Maybe it is a southern thing.."*

*It's also a Newfoundland thing, Dove.  With pickled beets in it. *


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2007)

I think the nuking is a great idea. I've seen a lot of hot dishes that call for mayonnaise. Miracle Whip is what I keep on hand, and that works too. 
I do wonder what it will do to the hard-boiled eggs. I will be interested to hear how it turns out. 

I've started nuking whole potatoes for potato salad and mashed potatoes too. It's just so much easier for me, physically. Once they're done, I let them cool a while, and the skins come right off. I've really been pleased with the results, and there's one less pot to wash. 

Anyway, getting to the point...Kim thought the potatoes were a little firm in the batch I made the other night. They were done, though, and well-seasoned, as I always make my potato salad a day ahead of time. It makes so much difference when you give the potatoes time to soak up the seasoning! (Pasta salad is the same way.)


I had another suggestion for you, and that was to turn your potato salad into a hot dish. Add a little bacon and cheddar cheese, and I'll bet it would be delicious!


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 8, 2007)

It wasn't that great. THe potatoes were still a bit on the hard side. Well some were and some weren't. Just wasn't the greatest potatoe salad. Hardly anyone ate it. It was a very small cookout though.  I brought the rest home and ditched it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I find there's a fine line between undercooked, perfectly cooked, and mush.


 
you are so right, sometimes less than a minute


----------



## oneoffour (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't figure how some could be under done and others fine until I started wondering about details..what size pot and what volume of water you are trying to boil them in. I don't mix old potato with new firm ones. I use starch enclosed varieties. I use an 8 qt stock pot but no more than 4 pounds of potatoes more and I use a second pot. I salt the water and I start with the potatoes coved in cold water.

They are either all done or not done. Chilling them for the salad does regain some firmness but cut to a nice size it is just a nice piece you know is potato


----------



## Katie H (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been making potato salad for many years.  Even won a cooking contest with one of my recipes and have tried all manner ways to cook the potatoes.  Boiling in water, pressure cooker, microwave, etc.  It wasn't until I used my rice cooker that I happened on the ideal way, at least for me, to cook potatoes for potato salad.

My rice cooker has a steamer insert that can be used to steam all manner of veggies.  In a fit of "why not," I used it to cook potatoes for my potato salad.  I will never cook my potatoes any other way.

First of all, the potatoes aren't sitting in water, which can cause them to absorb it and become mushy/watery.  Then, I can arrange them in uniform pieces, which ensures they all cook at the same or reasonably same rate.   Haven't had an iffy batch of potatoes since I've been using this method.

I'm just throwing this out for those of you who may have a rice cooker with this capability.

Oh, by the way, I purchased my rice cooker at a thrift store for $2, so I think it's been a good investment.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 10, 2007)

There is one problem with the rice cooker. It's small and just for testing purposes, I cut up some red potatoes to see how many would fit. I could only cut up 3 potatoes. If I was making potatoe salad for a crowd - that wouldn't work out. You know what I mean? I'm actually making a very small version of potatoe salad for my DH and me so we can have it with cheese burgers tonight.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 10, 2007)

Of course, it depends on how much salad you are making and the size of your rice cooker.  My cooker is large enough I can cook quite a few big russet potatoes without cutting them up.  I'm able to cook enough potatoes to make salad to serve 12.  It's easy enough for me to cook two batches of potatoes if I'm making salad for a large group.

Another reason I like using my rice cooker to cook my potatoes is that I don't have to "babysit" a pan on the stove.  I'm free to turn my attention to other things while the potatoes are cooking.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 4, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> There is one problem with the rice cooker. It's small...


An option when doing a larger batch is to steam them in a bigger pot.

I also steam potatoes when making a potato salad, as this allows me to cook the potatoes already sliced or cubed. Boiling cut up potatoes generally causes them to fall apart so I only do this when I'm preparing mashed or puréed potatoes.

When steaming them just make sure the pieces are uniform in size, place the potatoes in a steamer basket inside a pot suitable for the amount of potatoes you're cooking, and gently toss the potatoes once in a while to ensure even cooking. Be sure the water below the steamer is kept a constant low boil and the pot is covered. Of course the time will depend on the size of the pieces so just test every so often until they've reached the firmness you want.

I generally make French potato salad so I don't use mayo. For my basic recipe I just toss the cooked and still warm potatoes with white wine and sliced French shallots. When cool and most of the wine has been absorbed I add a vinaigrette (white wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, EVOO), some tarragon and season with s&p. Then depending on mood I might add sliced fennel or celery, chopped capers, crumbled feta or blue cheese, green beans or peas, etc... variations are endless. When I do want a creamier dressing I'll add sour cream or yoghurt, but never mayo.

G


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 5, 2007)

Are your sure you got the recipe from my wife.  She all ways make potato salad with ""BONES IN IT""


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2007)

Yum, Goumande!  Your French recipe sounds delicious---is that what it's called "French Potato Salad" or does it go by another name?


----------



## elaine l (Aug 5, 2007)

*potato salad*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> *My husbands family always makes potato salad ...the only didfference is they mash the potatoes. the flavor goes all the way through the potato. Paul hated to bite into a potato and find the inside plain..no flavor.Maybe it is a southern thing..*




A friend I work with brought potato salad that was mashed.  I wondered if she made a mistake or way over cooked the potatoes.  Now I see that it must have been the way she makes it. She is from the south as well.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 5, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> ...is that what it's called "French Potato Salad" or does it go by another name?


Yes, though if you look through published recipes you'll see some variations such as using chicken broth and wine (which I sometimes do), and parsley instead of tarragon, but the basic concept is the same: cooked sliced potatoes tossed with wine (and broth) and sliced French shallots, and dressed with a French vinaigrette, s&p and minced fresh herbs (usually parsley). 

I find it best served at room temperature as the delicate aromas and flavours are more pronounced.

G


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 5, 2007)

I am another believer in testing the potato with a fork. I don't like my potatoes mashed for potato sald, but they can't be crunchy. I also splash a little apple cider or sherry vinegar on the potatoes after they are strained and it gives them an incredible flavor when I finish making the potato salad.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't feel too bad, Legend_018.

I was asked to make potato salad for a cookout last weekend, and had the same exact issue, and with red potatoes too.

I can flambe' with ease, make delicate cakes from scratch, etc. etc. But don't ask me to do the darn potato salad. 

And I have come to the conclusion that this is one of those things that the homemade isn't really muvh better than the store bought anyway.  Other people might feel differently, but for me, it's just not worth the trouble.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Cherry2000 said:
			
		

> And I have come to the conclusion that this is one of those things that the homemade isn't really muvh better than the store bought anyway.  Other people might feel differently, but for me, it's just not worth the trouble.



  Say it isn't true!  All you have to do is test the potato with a fork.  Or better yet, take one of the larger chunks out and taste test it.  Nothing beats homemade when it comes to most things.  Even over-cooked potatoes aren't too bad, you just have to toss them gently.  You can even use baked potatoes.  When cool enough to handle cut in chunks.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 5, 2007)

Katie E, thanks for the tip on using the rice cooker for making potato salad.  I will have to try it sometime.

Instead of mayo, I use a product called Vegenaise made with grapeseed oil.  It is creamy like mayo but doesn't have that sharp taste mayo gives.  It can be purchased in health food stores or Whole Foods, Wild Oats.  It costs more than mayo, but has good health benefits for the heart because of the grapeseed oil.  There's a Vegenaise made with soy, but get the one with the purple label because that's the one with the grapeseed oil and a healthier option, I believe.  The Vegenaise is a vegan product so there are no eggs in it.

In addition to red potatoes and Vegenaise, I use thinly sliced green onions and a product called Bragg Liquid Aminos (also bought at health food stores, etc ) instead of salt.  The Bragg Liquid Aminos imparts an Asian like flavor.  

The Vegenaise can be substituted whenever mayo is called for.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 5, 2007)

Cherry2000 said:
			
		

> ...don't ask me to do the darn potato salad...I have come to the conclusion that this is one of those things that the homemade isn't really muvh better than the store bought ... for me, it's just not worth the trouble.


Yikes! And hopefully you have joined this forum in order to rid your mind of such sophistry.

I'm sure that _all_ committed members here have struggled with particular dishes at some time in their lives. Most have persevered until some level of satisfaction was achieved, many have excelled, and some have even taken it to the next level, but few have _ever_ given up.

Make this dish your challenge; research it, experiment with it, see where it takes you and more importantly, see where you can take IT... and keep us posted on your progress.  

G


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Green Lady said:
			
		

> The Bragg Liquid Aminos imparts an Asian like flavor.


  This is also good spritzed over a salad.  I bet it is good used as you describe!!


----------

